# Can anyone identify this ground frog?



## JoeGym (Mar 11, 2011)

We found this frog in the backyard (Melbourne suburb) after heavy rain. It's about 45mm long. Can anyone recognise this species?
Cheers!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you mean 45mm long I don't know what it is but I doubt its almost a half a meter long. lol


----------



## JoeGym (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, sorry, 45mm...


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 11, 2011)

Spotted Tree Frog (Litoria spenceri)


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 11, 2011)

Litoria lesueurii


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks nothing like a lesueurii...


----------



## hornet (Mar 12, 2011)

ecosnake said:


> Looks nothing like a lesueurii...


 
agreed, certainly not lesuerii


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah not say 100% its a Litoria spenceri either lol but close i think


----------



## hornet (Mar 12, 2011)

i cant really say if it is or not, from pics i have seen its quite variable in color, might be or might not be


----------



## eipper (Mar 13, 2011)

It is definately Litoria lesuerii


----------



## hornet (Mar 14, 2011)

eipper said:


> It is definately Litoria lesuerii


 
you sure scott, it looks nothing like the lesuerii photo's i have seen?


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like a few of you need to head back to the bookshelf. I have found L. lesueurii in suburban Melbourne before, so know what they look like from that locality. It is one of the only Litoria species found in Melbourne, so unless it was an escapee its dead easy to narrow down. As for Litoria spenceri, I don't even know where to start correcting that identification!


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 14, 2011)

Litoria spenceri ARE found in Vic 

Litoria spenceri ( )

Litoria lesuerii 

Frogs Australia Network - Australian Frog Database - Litoria lesueuri - Stoney Creek Frog


but i guess Maribyrnong is miles away from locallity...but I am now way a froggy person...best to send the photos to the Melb Museum


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2011)

I spent years surveying in Victoria...that is not a spenceri.....it is 100% a lesueurii.....I doubt that most of the people who drop their 2 cents worth in here(this post) have actually seen either spenceri or lesueurii (neither are found north of Sydney)

mind you the frogs Australia website is massively outdated as well


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 14, 2011)

eipper said:


> I spent years surveying in Victoria...that is not a spenceri.....it is 100% a lesueurii.....I doubt that most of the people who drop their 2 cents worth in here(this post) have actually seen either spenceri or lesueurii (neither are found north of Sydney)
> 
> mind you the frogs Australia website is massively outdated as well



I didnt think we were talking about species north of Brisbane. and yep seen both species either way.


----------



## dean30bb (Mar 14, 2011)

looks alot like Litoria booroolongensis imo ....


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2011)

what all three that were in the lesueurii group (jungguy, wilcoxi & lesueurii) or you have seen spenceri as well????


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 14, 2011)

its a damn frog. HA! i'm right your allllllll wrong.


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with lesueuri, wrong locale for spenceri as well.


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 19, 2011)

I sent the Photos to the herp curator at the Melbourne Museum and they have identified it as being the Brown Tree Frog Litoria ewingii.



No one wins LOL



eipper said:


> It is definately Litoria lesuerii


 
Where is that incorrect buzzer LOL


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 28, 2011)

its all gone quiet on this thread...why oh why


----------



## eipper (Mar 28, 2011)

Marc,

Jane Melville is an agamid specialist, it is lesueurii....not a ewingii....try posting it on Frogs.org.au and find out what they tell you....


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 29, 2011)

eipper said:


> Marc,
> 
> Jane Melville is an agamid specialist, it is lesueurii....not a ewingii....try posting it on Frogs.org.au and find out what they tell you....


 
ok....


----------



## Psychad (Mar 30, 2011)

The classification of Stoney Creek Frogs was separated into 3 species in 2006 - FNQ has L. junguuy, southern Aust. has L. lesueurii and we have L. wilcoxii in SE Qld....just my 2 cents worth LOL. All nearly identical, and separated by location only (I think from memory).


----------



## eipper (Mar 30, 2011)

Lesuerii and wilcoxii can be split via thigh patterning as well as generally distribution, the overlap zone of those two species is around 50 kms while jungguy wilcoxi cannot be split other than genetically with minor differences in habitat selection within the overlap zone (from Eungella to Townsville.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## ecosnake (Apr 2, 2011)

well there you go...its a lesueurii


----------



## JasonL (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks nothing at all like the millions of lesueurii I have seen around Sydney....














Sydney form


----------



## Psychad (Apr 5, 2011)

I've found in the wild they can vary remarkable in colour within the same species, and depending where they are in the breeding cycle. The amplexing pair in the above pic is identical to some SE Qld specimens I've photographed.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 16, 2011)

100% Lesueurii, just a very fat one that is why it may appear to look different (Tautology). However it is most definitely L.lesueurii.


----------

